# Betta Mahachai and Mudskipper!



## sharka91 (Mar 8, 2011)

My new Mahachai Betta and Skip!
View attachment 67221


View attachment 67222


View attachment 67223


View attachment 67224


View attachment 67225


View attachment 67226


View attachment 67227


View attachment 67228


View attachment 67229


View attachment 67230
Won first place at the Honolulu Aquarium Society in Miniature Community


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Cute! But won't the Skip eat the betta?!?


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

That tank is fabulous -- nice hard scape!

What size is it?

And congrats on your ribbon!


----------



## Chigwell Hammer (Oct 18, 2012)

Lovely Betta and congrats on the prize


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

at first i thought you were going to show me two bettas, the came mudskipper and i thought "what in god's name is THAT???" i like the way it looks, and there is a good reason for your getting the ribbon.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Are mudskippers fish?


----------



## Hahenry22 (Sep 27, 2012)

Beautiful! I wish I had that tank! The mudskipper shocked me. lol I too was expecting a fish whose name was Mudskipper. He's cute though and I love the electric blue on your betta!


----------



## sharka91 (Mar 8, 2011)

thanks guys! yes mudskippers are fish. They are a species of goby which have adapted to a life on land. and they don't usually fight. I keep them both well fed and the betta is delightfully countershaded against the gravel so the mudskipper cant see him too well


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Yep, its pretty much an amphibian but its more of a fish that uses its pectorals to walk and basically hop. I have seen them somewhere at some exhibit, and they are kinda awesome.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Interesting, I always thought they were a type of frog


----------



## sharka91 (Mar 8, 2011)

nope not a frog. in fact when i was working at the pet store, one woman came in and asked me what a mudskipper turns into... I told them it doesn't turn into anything, its a fish. She said, "it cant be because it's on land. you're wrong." .............ignorant stupid people...


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

It';s an adorable fish.


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

Omg I'm INLOOOVE with mudskippers!
They have some at Jeff. Feed and I want one soooo bad! I'm trying to talk my hubby into letting me keep my 5 galllon set up(just got a 22 gal!)
I also loove love loooove how you have them in the same habitat!


----------



## sharka91 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks! I'm also adding in a clear hood canopy so i can keep common tree frogs in it so my mudskipper can hunt naturally. this species (periophthalmodon septemradiatus) is carnivorous. oh and i'd like to introduce Mr. Fish, my girlfriend's betta.

View attachment 67303


View attachment 67304


View attachment 67305


View attachment 67306


View attachment 67307


View attachment 67308


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

sharka91 said:


> Thanks! I'm also adding in a clear hood canopy so i can keep common tree frogs in it so my mudskipper can hunt naturally. this species (periophthalmodon septemradiatus) is carnivorous. oh and i'd like to introduce Mr. Fish, my girlfriend's betta.
> 
> View attachment 67303
> 
> ...



They eat tree frogs in the wild? Thats so cool!
I've got some googling to do :3


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

How much are they? :3


----------



## sharka91 (Mar 8, 2011)

they eat mostly small fish and crustaceans in the wild. but i've found he'll eat really anything that moves that is small enough for him to eat.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Wat happen to your mahachai bro? He looks beaten up scales missing on his head


----------



## birdielikestomatoes (May 2, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KurTiX4FDuQ

LOL, they're so amazingly awkward. :lol:


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

That video was awesome!


----------



## sharka91 (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah it was an old picture of my mahachai. He wasn't in good shape when Igot him. He looks a lot better now though. And the mudskippers in the video aren't of the species I have.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

that thing is just so awesome, where'd you get the award, i assume that it was for the tank, which looks like a real pond.


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8 (Sep 13, 2012)

What species.is.yours? Those are.the ones that have at jeffe.feed. I like the spots on the bigger ones. C:


----------

